
Goldman Sachs trade secret thief claims codes were 'open source' - sweetdreams
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a1wLXjWnp_5E
======
rrival
What, they're running this? <http://www.marketcetera.com/site/>

------
michaelawill
His first mistake was leaving Goldman to begin with. In my opinion Goldman is
one of the more evil corporations out there. And there's no better place to
avoid their bubble building and bursting than to work for them, depending on
how you feel about that ethically.

------
astrodust
What the heck are codes?

